# Missouri asa state shoot



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

I prob got last in k45. But I had a blast shooting at all those 14's lol


----------



## Bowdigger (Jun 23, 2008)

I wish that someone would post scores somewhere.


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

The results will be posted eventually at www.moasa.webs.com. It was a great shoot with a high turnout. 

I (Blake Allen) won the mens open class (combination of Semi-Pro and Open A) with a 322
Connor Nixon won the Open B class with a 312
Sam Wolthuis won the mens Known class with a 337
I am not sure of all the other classes but I was told that the results would be posted on that website.


----------



## 4X-24 BOB (Jul 4, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Bowdigger (Jun 23, 2008)

Thank's Blake.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

Its great to see more shooters womdering where the results are. I'm startin to get concerned here. The anticipation is killing me! I've been checking Crossroads site, MoASA's site, and archerytalk for the last week with no success. Lets hope they show up soon....


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

XRingOrNothing said:


> Its great to see more shooters womdering where the results are. I'm startin to get concerned here. The anticipation is killing me! I've been checking Crossroads site, MoASA's site, and archerytalk for the last week with no success. Lets hope they show up soon....


What class are you wanting to know about? I can call around and see what I can find out.

I forgot to add that Colin Piggot won the unlimited class with a 299.


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

I can't believe the scores aren't posted yet. I didn't shoot good enough to place but would like to see the scores.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

3dshooter25 said:


> What class are you wanting to know about? I can call around and see what I can find out.
> 
> I forgot to add that Colin Piggot won the unlimited class with a 299.


Bow Novice (Cole Duensing)


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you in advance, Blake. Really appreciate you goin out of your way for us!


----------



## yardagegusser (Jun 11, 2005)

they can't put up allthe scores?


----------



## bow_junky (May 21, 2010)

I dont want see any scores lol I let myself get peed off and decided to shoot for the last eight 14s. Really wished I would have just grinded it out.


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Youre very welcome. I've been trying to get a hold of a guy who would have the scores, but I haven't heard back yet. Since our old ASA state director quit a few weeks ago for another job, I'm sure Lonnie (new director) is very busy. Ill keep trying to figure some way to post the scores on here.


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

The results are now posted on the crossroads archery website. It is www.crossoradsarchery.com


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

Spelling is wrong on above,just type in" crossroadsarchery.com" and click on scores.......Thanks Blake for all your vigilance!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

OK, so I shot Bow Novice. I shot a 318 with 9 bonus rings. Unfortunately, a week after the shoot was held, I have now been informed that I have been DQ-ed. So I started asking around on why in the world was I DQ-ed. I got the answer that because I qualified in Open C as well as Bow Novice, I had to shoot Open C. But, if you look at the rule book of the ASA state federation, it states that if you did earn money, you can only move up. BUT, you are alotted one class change per year. I did NOT earn any money when I qualified for Open C. Therefore, I should definately be able to use my one class change and shoot the Bow Novice class because I did not earn money in Open C. I just wanted to bring this up to bring it to possibly Lonnie's attention to PLEASE help me out and get this fixed. A DQ looks really bad on one's reputation. Not everyone knows the story behind it. Dont want anyone misconceptions. Here is the rule-

General Rules-
E. Unless required by a rule in the "Classes" section herein, a shooter may change their shooting class only one time during the tournament season. No points from a previous class will be carried forward toward the ASA Shooter of the Year in the new class. Anyone who earned money in a class may only move up in class during the year. 

I'm not saying this to whine, I'm saying this to get it straightened out. Don't take me wrong, I really enjoyed the shoot and everyone was nice and had a good time. Thanks guy!


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

There is a lot of controversy with the bow novice class. I shot my first Big ASA shoot this year at Metropolis and I shot Novice, and caught hell about it from all kinds of friends and local shooters.

Granted I did feel a little foolish shooting that class since I have been shooting 3d for years, but it was my first big shoot and didnt know what to expect and the Hunter class guys can have lenses in their sights and peeps and I don't think that is fair in a pins class.( I think ASA needs to rethink that for the Hunter Class)

I see alot of the novice guys shooting every weekend at the local shoots and probably shouldn't be shooting novice either as they do just fine shooting with all the other pins guys every weekend.

I found it interesting while @ Metropolis in the novice class that one shooter was giving another a hard time about not shooting good and telling him he needed to get lessons. Isn't that what the novice class is for? novice's. Some of the other guy's in that group said they felt sorry for the guy. A shame I didn't shoot in that group, would have been hard to keep my mouth shut. And that shooter is from Missouri.....


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Xring once you shot Open C whether you won money or not you are not allowed to return to Bow Novice.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Bubba Dean 
so once you shoot in the Open C you can not go back to bow novice??


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

I hate to argue with you Bubba, but I don't see anything in the rule book stating that when you make your one change of class, that you cannot change down a class. The only thing it specifies is if you did earn money, which I didn't. I really dont like butting heads with you guys but the rule just isnt that clear. I would think ASA would have some way to catch this before the tournament and have told me at sign in, not a week after the shoot. I would understand the situation if it was brought to my attention then. Besides, they are both amature classes. You don't even use the same equipment. Its not like I'm goin from Pro or Semi Pro to Amature. They are both begining level classes. One is for bow hunting/ release style shooters and Open C is for open equipment. There should be no relation at all. I want to tell you guys that I am disagreeing as respectfully and professionally as I possible can. I respect you guys. I know some of you have been in the ASA for a long time. This is just my first year in ASA. Hence why I am shooting Bow Novice. I just see way too much gray area in this rule.


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

Xring,

After just glancing at the rules, I tend to agree with you. There is nothing that I could find that says what you did is not allowed. I might be wrong though. Your best course of action would be to post this on the ASA forum, and you would likely get an answer that is more definitive.

Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks Shootist, I have. I'm still argueing my side. Its just, I wish the rules would be alittle more clear cut in my situation.


----------



## yardagegusser (Jun 11, 2005)

you can,t be on 6 pro staff and be in bow novice


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

Nothing says that in the books either. If you dont recieve a certain amount of money from the company, you arent considered pro. I dont recieve any money from companies to shoot for them.


----------



## yardagegusser (Jun 11, 2005)

free bows , arrows count . if you are on a pro staff and shoot novice you are a sand bagger. step up and shoot a real class. are your not a real pro staff member


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

First, yes I am. Second, check the rule book man. You dont have to shoot a higher class unless you earn 2,000 dollars in sponsorship support. I have not by any means got that, nor does the rules state that a staff shooter cannot shoot bow novice. Dont tell me I'm a "sandbagger" ,man. I know people in that class who shoot for shops and companies as well. That don't make anyone a better shooter. Also, tell all the first time members like myself that Bow Novice is not a real class. I don't know where you get off making the decision that one class is a "real" class or not. The ASA rule book has too many loop holes, from what I now realize, to ever have a fool proof system. So get over it. If your gonna go and call someone a sandbagger, check your sources first. I'm just trying to get some justice from picking my classes to the best of my abilities according to the book. Nothing said anyhting about moving down, nothing said anything about pro staff in novice. So, have I done my homework? Yes, I have like the responsible minded person I am. I want to adhere to all rules. Its just the fact that the ASA rule book says nothing about the situations I am encountering. How can I adhere to rules that are NOT there!?!


----------



## 1monstertriumph (Aug 17, 2010)

this is why i am glad i won money in open c and won the il state championship.......i dont want anything to do with bow novice class again....its arguments and situations like this that take away from what asa is trying to accomplish with this class...I dont see why you couldnt have shot it but why did you even qualify in C then? I take it you didnt win the qualifer though? because il paid the winner of qualifiers. I think you could have avoided this whole ordeal with just shooting your one class. I think if you know you are capable of shooting open c you shouldnt take that much pride in winning bow novice....strive to be better and shoot against better shooters only helps you in the long run. And go ahead and fight it if you feel its right and see what happens. I know lonnie will do whats right because i travel and shoot with him he isnt gonna short anyone for no apparent reason. And my guess is someone prolly knew you shot both qualifiers and ratted you out bc you beat them.....and is it really that easy to get on pro staffs that alot of bow novice shooters get sponsors? i shoot for a shop but no companies ive cashed nationallly in C and won the state title so man i think i should get something fairly easy i guess if bow novice guys get that much sponsors


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

I did not win my Open C qualifier, 1MT. I actually did pretty bad and qualified due to the number of shooters. I felt that the class was not for me sense I did not so hot. So I looked at the rules and did what I did because I saw it as right according to the rules. This was my first year in ASA, so I wasn't quite aware of this stigma that novice carries. It, in my opinion as well, kinda ruins the purpose of this class, which is to promote people to continue on in the association. I have heard good things about Lonnie and I hope he would give it a second look. I cant find any contact info to contact him to discuss this with him. And yes, I feel as if I could very well have been set up and ratted out. It seems that a 18 year old person who has worked his butt off to become a competant shooter really gets on peoples nerves. My bad for working hard and trying to shoot good at the end of the day. Ya know? And the sponsor thing. There is different levels of staff shooters. Its not like I am on a national staff, guys! I am at the bottom level. Its not like I get very much as far as perks. But thats beside the point. Sponsorship means nothing until you hit 2000 dollars. Then ASA makes you shoot Pro. Thanks for the understanding point of view, 1MT, its really appreciated compared to some peoples out look on this. I just want the ASA to hear me out and let me plead and explain my situation.


----------



## yardagegusser (Jun 11, 2005)

xring this was not to you. it was the guy with 6 pro staff listed. but open c is a step up from novice. novice class is a joke 30 yard marked. come on.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

I apologize for the snappy comment, but I dont take being called a "sandbagger" to well. I know that the yardage is not the longest, but this is my first year and ASA and I thought that this class was made for someone in my predicament. I have been shooting competitively for 3 years now. Some people in that class has been shooting longer than I have been alive. Not that I'm trying to blame anyone, but I think that calls for more attention for a twenty year veteran in a Novice class instead of a 18 year old first year ASA member.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

Well, I have argued my case as much as I will on Archerytalk. I am gonna stop before I turn into much more of a jack wagon on this. I want to thank all of you have had a open minded out look on my situation. I know, as an archer, we all have our opinions and I respect all of them. I just might not agree with them all. I fight for what I believe in and I whole heartedly believe what I did was right. I just finished up my college classes and after all this, I need a vacation! So, I'll go catch some smallmouth bass, probably punch some holes in the five spot, and unwind. I have learned from this situation and will continue to try to contact ASA. Time to move on. There is more to life than ASA. Thanks guys, and I'll see you next year!

Aim Small and God Bless!


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

this is a joke please stop your crying and just shoot your bow the best thing for u to do is move up .but i would put money on it that u will not. and why in the world would u shoot open c and novice like yardagegusser said step up to a real class. or stay on the porch


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

yardagegusser said:


> xring this was not to you. it was the guy with 6 pro staff listed. but open c is a step up from novice. novice class is a joke 30 yard marked. come on.


I have never shot Novice before, except the Metropolis shoot and don't plan on it ever again. Was a one time thing going to a big shoot. If you think there aren't anyone on prostaffs shooting Novice or Open C, you need to go to a big shoot and open your eyes. There are guys 50 and 60 yrs old shooting novice that have been shooting for many more years than myself.

Do people take advantage of the rules on getting in the novice class, hell yes. I didn't get in novice expecting to take money home, especially since I knew I would be nervous for the first big National shoot.

Like I said above there is a lot of controversy about the novice class. 

I would like to see ASA take the lenses out of the sights and peeps for the Hunter class.


----------



## ThatArcheryDude (Jul 26, 2011)

Really, shooter74, that has already been said. Leave the kid alone, guys. He has said his peice and has thanked everyone and signed off. Leave it be.


----------



## blazer36 (Mar 29, 2009)

to much drama , lets go fishing and put the bows away , and have some real fun


----------

